# trophy ohio buck a hoax!!!



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.bowhuntingworld.com/ArticleContent/1/2009/468/Ohio-Buck-Not-Free-Range,-Hunter-Cited


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

this is a sad sad thing some people will do anything for glory


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Something I've never understood:

*Lying About Hunting and/or Fishing.* Why is there a need for it? Could this guy's motivation been financial? Was he planning on making money off the "record" deer perhaps?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

What an idiot.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

they've been talking about this one for a whhile over at ohiosportsman.
i'm tempted to show up if he goes to court(he's from my town)just to see what happens.
if i had spent $12,000 for a deer i would have already been in court.....divorce court!!!!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes this has been being discussed for the last couple of weeks.

It's a shame. I know, or knew, the guy from back in my archery days. He has taken a bunch of nice bucks over the years. Now with what he has done he has zero credibility for any future deer or any of his past deer.

He deserves what ever he gets from the courts


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

whats wrong whith this pic


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't understand the lie nor the reason to pay 12,000 dollars to shoot a deer. I'll stick to the $24 tags.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

he got his 15 minutes of fame ,and then some.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a friend in the dnr told me there's a possibility of him losing the rack.
stay tuned!!!
that pic of him with the buck is the one from the high fence operations web site.it's no longer on the site but the background in some of the other pics is the same.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if he is any relation to Jimmy Houston?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> a friend in the dnr told me there's a possibility of him losing the rack.
> stay tuned!!!
> that pic of him with the buck is the one from the high fence operations web site.it's no longer on the site but the background in some of the other pics is the same.


Now I don't agree at all with what he did reporting it as a legal bow kill, but he did pay for the buck. The state has no business taking the rack. Make him go to court, slap him on the wrist with a fine like they are going to, and be done with it. Then he can look at that big buck on the wall and have it remind him everyday that he's a cheat.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Has to be some big company,,Executive or CEO...More money than brains...Nice big deer but I can't see $12,000...Pay to hunt..Why did he check into a check station..Wanted the recognition I guess..Hope he gets hit with a $12,000 fine...Slap him good Your Honor.....Jim.....


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

What I cant understand is what was the point of trying to check it in as a legal deer? Some of you have said for recignition purposes but that doesn't make sense...it scored 220 nontypical which obviously is big but it's not like it's big enough to garner people paying you to take it around to show off. I mean it's still almost 90 inches behind the world record.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

The Jacka$$ probably had high expectations of becoming the next "Professional Hunting Star" on the Outdoor channel.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

The question is how many do this and get away with it?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> shot the deer with a rifle,&#8221;


was this deer shot in ohio?if so,i'd say he broke another law too,unless it was a muzzle loader,that's a typo,or i missed something


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

On private game farms,shooting pen raised deer you can use any weapon you want. 
Kinda like shooting a stupid cow in a pasture.
Just some jack a#$ with more dollars than brains or integrity trying to buy himself some exposure.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that was one of the first things that came to mind lewis,which is why i added this.........


> or i missed something


i just had never heard of that law because i've been away from hunting for awhie and don't keep up.and we're definitely in agreement on the rest of your post.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the guy that checked it in is a idiot. I don't know the whole story but I do know that while most of us follow the rules there are still people that like to make us look bad and this is a great example. The guy should never be allowed to posess a firearm or a hunting and fishing license for like ten years. If he is truly an outdoorsman then he would follow the rules like the rest of us.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishpro said:


> Now I don't agree at all with what he did reporting it as a legal bow kill, but he did pay for the buck. The state has no business taking the rack. Make him go to court, slap him on the wrist with a fine like they are going to, and be done with it. Then he can look at that big buck on the wall and have it remind him everyday that he's a cheat.



don't get me wrong,i think he should be able to keep it too.all i was saying was that,from what i was told,confiscating it has been discussed.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishpro & Jeffmo...I agree with the both of you...He should be permitted to keep his deer..He did pay for it Give him a stiff fine and send him to his taxidermist...As you say when he looks at it on the wall ..he will know that everyone else knows the story.........Jim......


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> As you say when he looks at it on the wall ..he will know that everyone else knows the story.........Jim......


That is true CL...I have one mounted on the wall and I love telling anyone who will listen the story behind the buck. He will never enjoy the times when he can share the story because at this point it has been tainted.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

FYI - He is a farmer and he has like 7 OBB club bucks registered; 3 over 185 inches. I have a real hard time believing these bucks weren't shot in a pen and illegally tagged as well Think about it - how many bucks that size will one man SEE in his life hunting? Sure, OH grows very large deer, but bucks over 185 inches simply aren't common; more like a unicorn. Plenty of 140-160 inch deer here, but come on 

Not to mention if you look at the website on the game farm he killed that deer the price starts at $15,000 for a deer that size....unless you are a repeat customer perhaps.

He is truly pathetic and he deserves everything he gets.

And IMO Ohio needs to get rid of these "game farmers". I don't think it is a good idea to have people raising deer and other wild game animals, but that is another topic all together.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> FYI - He is a farmer and he has like 7 OBB club bucks registered; 3 over 185 inches. I have a real hard time believing these bucks weren't shot in a pen and illegally tagged as well Think about it - how many bucks that size will one man SEE in his life hunting? Sure, OH grows very large deer, but bucks over 185 inches simply aren't common; more like a unicorn. Plenty of 140-160 inch deer here, but come on
> .


Being a farmer and the land he farms he gets to have access to some of the best land in Franklin Co.

I know that he killed some of these deer long before there were any deer farms in Ohio. Were they killed with a bow? rifle? night time?

EXACTLY where or how he got them I do not know. Has his ego driven desire to be revered by all a recent development or has it been there in him all along. Are all of his previous reported kills legit, who knows, but it certainly does make one question them.


----------



## COPA737 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have no clue why some people have to have the glory like that . Whats wrong with killing what you feel is a trophy and have a few beers with the boys .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

COPA737 said:


> I have no clue why some people have to have the glory like that . Whats wrong with killing what you feel is a trophy and have a few beers with the boys .


What is wrong with that is all of the hunting shows and manufacturer promotions. It is "trophy, trophy, trophy! Walk in to Cabelas, you don't see many 110" 8 pointers on display.

This guy, Rob had his picture all over the Internet, magazines, newspapers with his big "trophy" buck. I don't think he would have had his 5 minutes of fame if it was a basket 6 point. maybe he wanted to be sponsored in some way, who knows.

The hunting industry itself is hunting's worst enemy in many instances. It is BIG business. Big deer influence the purchases of hunters. How else could you possibly explain some of the products that are sold, especially the ones that aren't worth the time it takes to type their names, like Scent-lok. It is GREAT marketing ploy, I wish I had thought of it, but it is much more effective on hunters than on deers noses.

My opinion


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think everyone should sit back and look at the big picture here. What this guy did was STUPID and clearly just for recognition, that&#8217;s clear. But, he didn&#8217;t take anything from me, so why should I get worked up over it? If someone wants to spend big money hunting a deer behind a fence, why should I care? If someone wants to pay to shoot and butcher their own beef, would everyone get all upset over that? Doubtful. Why aren&#8217;t there any posts about all of the deer poached each year, deer that all of us should have an interest in? Not just &#8220;trophy&#8221; deer, but any deer. Where&#8217;s everyone then? Somehow it&#8217;s become the &#8220;hunting PC&#8221; thing to sound off about high fence hunting being the worst thing in the world, though I suspect few know much about it. I don&#8217;t either, but I know enough to know those people aren&#8217;t taking anything from me. It&#8217;s a shame to see so much attention surrounding this, but so little regarding things that truly affect us all.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

M.Magis I agree also to each his own but this deer was illegaly tagged I think that is the biggest issue here. Who cares where he shot it he broke the law by miss tagging the animal. That is some sort of poaching I would imagine. Poaching is flat out wrong. I live near West branch and was rabbit hunting this week and where you park there are three dead deer carcasses. This also disgusts me. People do not respect the freedom we are give. Hunting oppurtunities are becoming less and less because of poachers and slobs. Guess thats all I got.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

nicklesman said:


> this deer was illegaly tagged I think that is the biggest issue here. Who cares where he shot it he broke the law by miss tagging the animal. That is some sort of poaching I would imagine.


This deer was not illegally tagged, at least that is NOT what he was cited for.

He was cited for providing false information at a check station by trying to pass this deer off as killed in the wild.

He killed the deer legally, he did not poach the deer. he did not miss use a publicly owned resource. He did provide false information to the check station.

If I have a valid deer tag I could shoot and tag my cat and take it to a check station to check it in and I would have violated no wildlife laws, unless I try to tell them my dead cat is a deer that I killed in the wild. However the cruelty to animals people would have a few questions for me. PS I like my cat 

This guy may be a lot of things but THIS action does not define him as a poacher


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Ðe§perado said:


> What an idiot.


enough said


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> if i had spent $12,000 for a deer i would have already been in court.....divorce court!!!!!!!



haha, good one


yeah this is pretty pathetic honestly, keep us updated as to what happens if ya hear.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

MMagis...I see where you are coming from. I agree that the deer was taken legally, but I don't understand why someone would pay 13,000 dollars to shoot a deer (that's for anyone). I could pay my college loans off for that amount.

I guess it's the way he tried to pass it off for wild and it probably was for recognition purposes. (I'm not absolutely sure, but I don't think farm raised deer are recognized by BBB, P&Y, or B&C) It just comes across as skeezy.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

never called him a poacher. Just said it could be some form of poaching depending on how you looked at it. The actual harvest of the deer was legal I understand that. It is amazing what some people will do for their two minutes of fame it is truly disgusting. I am glad he can pay for his high dollar hunts but why not leave it at that have the head hanging on the wall and then make up his own story to tell about the deer then none of this would have happened.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am flat out against game farming period. I don't care if it is to collect and sell urine or scent lures, or to grow huge antlers and charge insane sums of money for losers to come shoot them. IMO you can't equate the farming of domestic animals for food source to the farming of wild animals.

I think wild animal farming should be left up to the experts at the zoo. Do a little research and you'll see just how many diseases can develop in these wild game animal "farms". No, I'm not suggesting every one of these game farms is spreading disease, but the potential is there. It is also greatly increased by the lack of expertise, education & regulation some these game farms have. And, it is well documented a well known game farm in Ohio has had hogs escape - just to reference one incident.

The question in my mind - Is what the state and the state's citizens have to gain from game farms (most of us nothing at all, perhaps a little tax revenue for the state) worth the risk involved to our natural free roaming wild life population? That is very easy to answer for me - absoutely not. Why take the risk?

Look, if you need to have a huge buck mounted on your wall, you can buy a quality replica for far less than these guys pay to kill a domestic deer in an enclosed area. You can pick up a mount on e-bay, or buy a large pair of shed antlers and pay a taxidermists for a cape and mount. You can still lie to your buddy's and relatives and make up some story to make yourself feel like king for the day. 

At the minimum IMO the state should increase standards and regulation on any of these game farms, as well as require a licensed Vet to be involved and they should get regular visits from a state biologists. I would also be in favor of a more secure reporting system - it would be very easy for them to provide the name, address, etc. along with the animal's tag # and history to the state. Put the burden on the game farmer - at 12,000 a pop they can afford it. This would considerably reduce potential exposure to our wildlife.

I'm done on this one & would encourage all of you to write your reps and the state if you share this opinion. I have done so in the past and will continue to do so.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Do a little research and you'll see just how many diseases can develop in these wild game animal "farms".


If you did actual research, you'd know that's BS, plain and simple. These diseases develope in the wild, and have been around for decades. They have NOTHING to do with deer farms. Period. Based on the rest of your post, you have very little, if any knowledge of deer farms. I don't know much either, but I know what you say is completely false. Cows and horses are wild as well, so where do you draw the line? Just because you don't understand something doesn't make it wrong. And just how did this become a post about deer farms? Seems like no matter the topic, someone has to jump up on their high horse.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I think there is nothing wrong with these game farms except I think they should have to follow more of Ohio's laws i.e. no rifles and same seasons but that is my opinion I guess that is how they make there money though


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pot meet Kettle...Magis you ride as high a horse as any I've seen on these boards. I happen to base my statements on information from my very good friend who just happens to be a veterinarian.

Last time I checked both cows and horses have been domesticated. EVERY animal is wild, until domesticated. And I never claimed game farms WERE spreading disease - I said the potential is there. Not to mention I am all inclusive - didn't specify only "deer farms".

Here's just a few diseases that can crossover from wild animals to domestic livestock.

Swine: pseudorabies (feral swine)
Fowl: exotic newcastle disease (many species of wild fowl/birds)
Sheep: bluetongue (deer)
Cattle: bovine tuberculosis, Johne's disease, foot and mouth disease (all deer)

They are also investigating a link between CWD and "mad cow" disease. Although it is not yet known. 

There is an entire list of foreign diseases at work that could be potentially used as bioterrorism agents. Many of the diseases that affect cattle and/or sheep can be harbored by deer, elk and other ruminants.

Most of the diseases are not of great concern when found in low levels in a wild animal population. BUT when you confine many animals together in an artificial setting such as a game farm, disease transmission is a whole other ballgame. Livestock farmers have to deal with disease prevention/control all the time because of the density of animals kept in one location. 

To have animals kept in confinement for recreational purposes that can pose a threat to our food supply is not worth the risk if you ask me.

Consider yourself served.


----------

